# Programmierkurs mit Zertifikat



## meeen (19. März 2019)

Moin,

ich studiere Maschinenbau, aber würde gerne weitergehende Kenntnisse im Programmieren erwerben. Am Besten mit Zertifikat um das auch nachweisen zu können.
Im Speziellen geht es mir um Python (für Tensorflow) und C/C++ (Microcontroller).
Wie kann man diese Fähigkeiten ausbauen und zertifizieren, sodass man damit bei Projekten/Jobs damit werben kann?


----------



## Laudian (19. März 2019)

*AW: Programmier Kurs mit Zertifikat*

Für C/C++ solltest du ohne Probleme einen Kurs an der Uni finden, Embedded Systems bietet sich dann natürlich an.


----------



## LaRsX_02 (17. April 2019)

*AW: Programmier Kurs mit Zertifikat*

Die Online Lern Plattform "UDEMY" bietet zu beiden Themen genügend Kurse an. Bei den meisten ist ein Zertifikat dabei(steht in der Beschreibung vom Kurs).

Der einzige "Hacken" es Kostet in Schnitt 10-20€, aber ich denke das hat man schon in der auf dem Konto (:


LG


----------

